# Q7 release party at Pacific Audi tomorrow!



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

this should be very fun! We have a couple demos and we'll have some well done catered food! if you'd like to see them and drive them, come take a look. i'm the fleet/internet manager and can tell you about what ever you'd like on the car. 10-4pm
we're at 20550 hawthorne blvd in Torrance,Ca 90503
Nathan










_Modified by M this 1! at 5:43 PM 5-12-2006_


----------



## dplxy (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Q7 release party at Pacific Audi tomorrow! (M this 1!)*

do u have any in stock for sell?
cuz im looking for a white/black 4.2
let me know
or u can email me @ [email protected]


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Q7 release party at Pacific Audi tomorrow! (dplxy)*

We are doing a similar thing here in Phoenix but we kicked it up a notch.
some more Q7's are arrving, nice catered brunch, but we had a few extra $'s and asked AoA if we could have an RS4 and S6 for display only. I think we'll have 16 cars between our two stores on display including the RS4 and S6, 3 Q7's, a A8L W12 and the other "normal" Audi's LOL.
its good to see dealers pushing this vehicle with events like this.


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Q7 release party at Pacific Audi tomorrow! (ProjectA3)*

During the test drive-What is the RPM at 60 mph ?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Q7 release party at Pacific Audi tomorrow! (dentmac)*

probably somewhere around 2300 or so. I will check tomorrow.


----------

